# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  600 Bath Münze und anderes Thaigeld

## schiene

Hab ich heute zum 1.x gesehen.Eine 600 Bath Münze.Offizelles Zahlungsmittel,auch wenn man sie wahrscheinlich nie (ausser bei einem Münzhändler/Sammler)sehen wird.


Wer mehr über alte thail.Münzen und Geldscheine wissen möchte kann hier
nachschauen.
http://www.satang-thai.de/index.php?cPath=2

----------


## schiene

eine sehr schöne Seite mit altem Geld aus Thailand findet ihr hier.
http://www.bernhardpeter.de/Thailand/seite69.htm

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich habe zwei  60 Bath Scheine 
welche ich damals als der König 60 wurde
bei einer Thai Bank gekauft hatte

----------


## TeigerWutz

Habe mir zum Anlass vom 80. geburtstag v. _H.M. Bhumibol Adulyadej's_  2007, ein paar 16 Baht (commeoration notes) gekauft. 

 


Bis auf ein (einziges) exemplar habe ich diese alle wieder weiterverschenkt.
Ne super-wertsteigerung kann man bei 15.000.000 prints ja gerade nicht erwarten!


TW

----------


## SAMI

Wenn Du solche Scheine als Trinkgeld geben willst, machst Du jeden Thai glücklich.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...der sechzig Bath Schein

hoffendlich is der bald mal was Wert

----------


## schiene

hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen bezw.gehört....
http://cgi.ebay.ch/alte-Silber-Kugel...-/250744248621

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ...der sechzig Bath Schein
> 
> hoffendlich is der bald mal was Wert


Jo, der fährt richtig 'rauf!  

€ 13.80 (US$20.00)

Quelle

ebay

So etwas ähnliches habe ich übrigens in einem der "verlorengegangenen" vorposts auch geschrieben.


  TW

----------


## pit

Nun, das ist so ungefähr der Faktor 10. Wenn Du nur einen von den Scheinen hast/hattest, reichts gerade mal für ein gutes Essen (für eine Person).

 ::

----------


## schiene

*hier noch eine sehr interessante Seite zum Thema Thaigeld*
http://www.changnoi-0815.de/deutsch/gedenknoten.htm

----------


## schiene

Ab dem 18:01.2012 soll ein neuer 50 Bathschein zum Gedenken an an den glorreichen 
Sieg von König Naresuan  "auf den Markt"kommen.
Weitere neue Geldscheine sind geplant.Sie sollen Fälschungssicherer sein
und neue Erkennungsmerkmale aufweisen.
so soll der neue 50er aussehen...




Bildquelle:
http://www.thailandtip.net/index.php...3c931e6c968879

----------


## Enrico



----------


## TeigerWutz

.


wikipedia.org

----------


## Enrico

Oh, hab in meinem Beitrag meinen Text vergessen:

Ich fand das Bild dieses Scheines zufällig heute auf Facebook. War mir vollkommen unbekannt das es den gibt.

----------


## schiene

5 und 20 Ticals aus dem Jahr 1898
Weiss jemand warum auf dem Geld chinesische Schriftzeichen sind und die Vorderseite auf franz.ist?
Und was sind Ticals?? eine alte Währung in Thailand??

----------


## maeeutik

> ... War mir vollkommen unbekannt das es den gibt.


Gibt es auch nicht.

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

100 und 80 Ticals aus dem Jahr 1898

----------


## maeeutik

Ich habe gestern einen neuen Fuenfziger als Wechselgeld bekommen.
Meines Erachtens sind die "faelschungssicheren" Sicherheitsmerkmale Kopien von den Euro-Scheinen.

maeeutik

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ich habe gestern einen neuen Fuenfziger als Wechselgeld bekommen.
> Meines Erachtens sind die "faelschungssicheren" Sicherheitsmerkmale Kopien von den Euro-Scheinen.
> 
> maeeutik


Die deutsche Bundesdruckerei GmbH druckt meines Wissens auch für andere Staaten Geld

----------


## maeeutik

> Die deutsche Bundesdruckerei GmbH druckt meines Wissens auch für andere Staaten Geld


...aber tut sie das auch fuer Thailand?

maeeutik

----------


## Willi Wacker

...von  1889 bis 1925 wurden die Bahtscheine in Deutschland gedruckt.
Ob das Heute noch so ist ?? ich denke ja, Niederlande, Finnland und Luxemburg kommen nich in Frage, auf jeden Fall drucken die Thais den Bath nicht selbst.

----------


## schiene

unter diesem Link findet man fast alle bisher gültigen Geldscheine ab 1918 bis zur Gegenwart
http://www.atsnotes.com/catalog/banknotes/thailand.html

*aus dem Wiki:*
"Die ersten Geldmünzen hießen Tical (sprich Tickel). Das Wort stammt vom arabischen thaqal, das mit den Namen des hebräischen Schekels und der in Bangladesch benutzten Währung Taka (wörtl. Münze oder Geld) verwandt ist. Spätestens ab der Mitte des 14. Jahrhunderts war im alten Siam die Währungseinheit Tical im Gebrauch; von den Siamesen schon in früheren Zeiten Bat genannt. Der Tical war ursprünglich ein Silberstück von 15 g Gewicht, das zu verschiedenen Zeiten in unterschiedlichen Formen auftrat. Manche Stücke hatten die Form einer Gewehrpatrone, andere sahen aus wie kleine Stangen, manche wie schmale, längliche Rhomben, und andere wiederum waren mehr oder weniger rund.

Der Tical war unterteilt in vier Salueng (oder Salyn), was Viertel bedeutet, ein Salueng wiederum bestand aus zwei Fueang (auch Fuang oder Fyän), beides waren Silbermünzen. Dazu waren noch kleinere Münzen aus Kupfer in Umlauf, so der Song-Pai (1⁄16 Tical), der Pai (1⁄32 Tical), der At (1⁄64 Tical) und der Solot (1⁄128 Tical). Ortsweise wurden auch Kauri-Muscheln als Währung gehandelt, wobei 1.200 Muscheln den Wert von einem Fueang hatten. Eine Zeit lang waren auch kleine Silberkugeln im Gebrauch, die nach Gewicht gewertet wurden: die Pai.

Die Ticals wurden in der königlichen Münzprägerei hergestellt. Auf der einen Seite wurde die siamesische Krone und auf der anderen das Münzzeichen geprägt. Weiterhin wurden neben 1-Tical-Münzen auch 2- und 4-Tical-Münzen hergestellt, wobei die größte Münze rund sechzig Gramm wog. Diese ersten Ticals hatten jedoch noch keine richtige klassische Münzform, sondern waren kugelförmig, mit einer Einkerbung auf der einen Seite und auf der anderen Seite das königliche Siegel. Die größte Währungseinheit war 80 Tical, die über ein Kilogramm Gewicht besessen haben soll.

Diese ungewohnte Form von Münzen war bis um 1780 in Gebrauch und wäre es wohl noch länger gewesen, wenn nicht die Chinesen, die immer mehr den Handel kontrollierten, auch im Geld- und Goldhandel immer mehr Einfluss nahmen. So gab es Anfang des 18. Jahrhunderts auch groß angelegte Fälschungen, wobei mehrere Millionen Münzen von chinesischen Fälscherbanden aus Blei mit einer dünnen Silberschicht hergestellt wurden. Bis dieser Betrug bemerkt wurde, bestand bereits ein großer Teil der siamesischen Währungsreserven aus Blei. Einige Fälscherbanden wurden verhaftet und hingerichtet, aber der Schaden war enorm.


Die am 21. Mai 1889 erstmals in Bangkok ausgegebenen Banknoten der Hongkong & Shanghai Banking Corporation trugen in thailändischer Schrift die Bezeichnung Baht, daneben wurde die englische Bezeichnung Tical wiedergegeben. 1892 kamen die in Deutschland von Giesecke & Devrient gedruckten Noten in Bangkok an. Sie waren vorgesehen als Ausgabe des thailändischen Schatzamtes, auch sie zeigen auf Thai nur das Wort „Baht“, aus Rücksichtnahme auf die Ausländer schrieb man aber zusätzlich auf Englisch „Tical“.

Die ersten „richtigen“ Thainoten („Serie 1“): ihre Ausgabe wurde am 7. September 1902 verkündet, sie wurden ab 19. September 1902 in Umlauf gebracht. Auch diese Noten enthielten auf Thai ausschließlich das Wort „Baht“, daneben das englische Wort „Tical“.

So blieb es bis 1925, als die „2. Serie“ erschien. Sie hatte nur das thailändische Wort „Baht“, die englische Bezeichnung fehlte. Und so blieb es bis heute."

----------


## schiene

Auf dieser Seite findet man alle in Thailand erschienen Geldscheine.
Informationen,Beschreibungen und viele Details.
http://www.siambanknote.com/Thai-banknote-appraisal.htm

----------


## schiene

Vielleicht gibts hier jemanden der was von Münzen versteht.
Abgesehen von den 2.500 Bath,welchen Wert(Sammler und Material) hat diese Münze?
Was bedeutet bei der Materialangabe 900/1000 Gold? 

Thailand 2500 Baht Gold Münze
Metall: Gold 900/1000 
Qualität: Proof / Polierte Platte -  inkl. Zertifikat
Erhaltung: siehe Originalbilder (Aufnahme in original Kapsel)
Gewicht: 15,98 g 
Vorderseite: König Rama IX.
Rückseite: Asiatischer Elefant
Durchmesser: 28,4 mm
Prägejahr: 1987
Prägezahl: 5000
Münzstätte: British Royal Mint

----------


## schiene

*Es gibt wieder einen neuen 100 Bath Geldschein und eine 80 Bath Banknote*
"The Bank of Thailand has launched commemorative 80-baht and 100-baht banknotes to mark the 80th birthday of Her Majesty the Queen and the 60th birthday of His Royal Highness Crown Prince Maha Vajiralongkorn.
Her Majesty's birthday is on Aug 12, while that of the Crown Prince is on July 28.

Central bank governor Prasarn Trairatvorakul said the bank will release 2 million 80-baht commemorative banknotes.

This will be the first time a banknote of this value has been printed.

The predominant colour of the special banknote is blue, the official colour of the Queen.

It is 80 millimetres wide, signifying the 80th birthday. A portrait of Their Majesties the King and Queen is on the front of the banknote.

On the back is a blue security thread imprinted with the number "80" which turns into a rose motif when tilted.

Mr Prasarn said the commemorative banknote will be encased in a hard-paper cover and priced at 120 baht each.

The banknotes will be available from Aug 9 onwards.

The bank will also issue 10 million commemorative banknotes with a face value of 100 baht to celebrate HRH Crown Prince Maha Vajiralongkorn's 5th cycle, or 60th birthday, on July 28 and circulate them in the financial system.

The front of the special edition 100-baht banknote will be identical to those currently in circulation.

The back, however, will bear a portrait of the Crown Prince Maha Vajiralongkorn in full regalia and an illustration depicting the Crown Prince's investiture.


Quelle:
Bangkok Post
http://www.bangkokpost.com/print/300859/

----------


## Enrico

Die 80 Baht Note schein jetzt erst in den Umlauf gekommen zu sein, zumindest freut es erst jetzt die Facebook User.

----------


## Robert

Die 80 Baht habe ich hier liegen, die ist noch in einer Hülle mit Erklärungen,
es gab sie nur in einer sehr geringen Auflage, ein Kumpel hat sie mir besorgt.
Die Familie meiner Frau hat in Khon Kaen geguckt, aber da waren sie wohl noch am Ausgabetag vergriffen.
Die gab es im August 2012 zum 80. Geburtstag der Königin!





Außerdem gab es auch für den Prinzen eine Sonderausgabe:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich habe noch den 60 Bath Schein zum sechzigsten Geburtstag des Königs
ist so ein grosser rechteckiger Schein, muss mal ein Foto davon suchen
für einen interessierten Sammler für 100 € abzugeben

da isser ja noch weiter oben

----------


## schiene

*Juwelier bietet 100.000 Baht für rare Zehn-Baht-Münze*
"Goldgräberstimmung in Thailand: Menschen landauf, landab kramen in ihrem Kleingeld. Denn eine seltene Münze im Portemonnaie könnte umgerechnet rund 2300 Euro einbringen - wenn sie denn aus dem Jahr 1990 stammt.

Kleinvieh macht auch Mist: Diese Volksweisheit gilt in Thailand jetzt in besonderem Maße. Denn der Besitzer eines Schmuckgeschäfts in Bangkok bietet derzeit umgerechnet mehr als 2300 Euro für eine rare Münze im Wert von rund 23 Cent, berichtet die Zeitung "Bangkok Post".
Der Juwelier bot über Social-Media-Kanäle in der thailändischen Landeswährung 100.000 Baht für eine 1990 geprägte Zehn-Baht-Münze. Diese sei extrem selten, sagte der Mann dem Blatt. Die Geschichte von dem Rekordgebot beherrscht seit dem Wochenende Thailands Medien. 
Das thailändische Finanzministerium bestätigte den Seltenheitswert der Münze, heißt es in dem Bericht. Die Behörde hatte im Jahr 1990 anlässlich einer Münzausstellung in London nur 100 der 10-Baht-Geldstücke hergestellt, um sie dort verteilen zu lassen. Nur etwa 30 der Münzen sollen von der Ausstellung nach Thailand zurückgebracht worden sein."
Quelle:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/sam...-a-985490.html

----------


## schiene

Sein Angebot hat der Händler wohl schon zurück genommen....
http://en.khaosod.co.th/detail.php?newsid=1407922156

----------


## deti

Ich hab mal nachgesehen. Ist leider keine von 1990 dabei  ::

----------

